# العمارة التفكيكية ... ما هي ؟ و لمن هي ؟



## فيتروفيوس (15 مارس 2008)

مرحبا ..

لعل ما دفعني لطرح هذا الموضوع هو موضة اطلاق اسم عمارة تفكيكية على اي كتلة معمارية تحتوي على بعض الخطوط المائلة .. و خاصة من قبل نسبة كبيرة طلاب كليات الهندسة المعمارية في البلدان العربية ... 
و لعل المثير بالنسبة لي في هذا الموضوع ان نسبة قليلة من هؤلاء الطلاب يعلمون ماذا تعني العمارة التفكيكية .. و ما هي خواصها و ما هو منشأها ... و من هم روادها .. و ارجو ان لا يندفع الجميع ليقولوا انها زهى حديد .. فلا اعتقد ان كل مشاريع زهى حديد هي تندرج تحت بند العمارة التفكيكية ..
اتمنى من كل من لديه حتى ولو معلومة صغيرة المشاركة بالموضوع علنا نخرج بنتيجة مرضية في نهاية هذا النقاش ..


----------



## فيتروفيوس (15 مارس 2008)

اين المشاركات ؟


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 مارس 2008)

ok .. . i guess it is a bad subject then ..


----------



## مهاجر (25 مارس 2008)

لا أعتقد أخي ان الموضوع سيء ولكنه تخصصي وسوف يرد عليك المتخصصين في العمارة قريباً بإذن الله


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا .. لرفع المعنويات ... أعرف ان الموضوع تخصصي .. لكني كنت احاول ان ادع البعض للاشتراك ..
على كل سأبدأ بنفسي .. ربما من خلال بعض الترجمات التي اقوم بها بشكل شخصي .. و الله الموفق


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 مارس 2008)

التفكيكية كمصطلح ....

من النظر إلى اسم هذه المدرسة نجد انه يتمحور حول كلمة التفكيكية ... و بالرجوع الى بعض المصادر نجد ان التفكيكية هي عبارة عن مصطلح فلسفي من مصطلحات الفلسفة المعاصرة .. و النقد الأدبي و علم الإجتماع .
و هو يمثل عملية تظهر من خلالها النصوص ( و خاصة النصوص الفلسفية الغربية ) و كأنه تم زلق و تعقيد معانيها في ضوء غياب المعاني التي نفترض وجودها عند قراءة هذا النص, و ظهور معاني جديدة تماماَ.
و يعد جاك دريدا Jacques Derrida اول من طرح هذا المصطلح أدبيا .. و من اوائل من سانده و شكل مرجعية له في مجال العمارة و تم طرح هذا المصطلح في الستينات ... و تم النظر إلى سلبياتها بشكل اكبر بكثير من إيجابياتها .. أي بمعنى اخر تم انتقادها بشكل كبير جداَ.
المواضيع التي تتعلق بالتفكيكية غالبا ما كانت تتصل بفلسفة المعاني في الفكر الغربي و الطرق التي يتم من خلالها بناء المعنى من قبل الكتاب الغربيين .. النصوص ... و القراء .. بالإضافة إلى كيف يتم فهم المعنى من قبل القراء .
و قد أنكر دريدا شخصياَ ان التفكيكية كانت طريقة أو مدرسة و اي شيء اخر خار اطار قراءة النص بذاته .
و قد تم استخدام هذا المصطلح من قبل الأخرين بشكل خاص لوصف اساليب دريدا الخاصة في نقد النصوص و التي تضمنت الإستكشاف و التعرف و فهم المعنى المخبيء ضمن النص و الغير محكي او الغير معلن , الإفتراضات , الأفكار و الأطر التي تشكل الأساس للفكر و المعتقد .


----------



## صفراوي (12 أبريل 2008)

العمارة التفكيكية</SPAN> يأخذ تيار التفكيكية (بالإنجليزيةeconstructivism) المثير للجدل منحى لحالة استئصاليه ثنائية التوجه، تخص الأولى؛ العلاقة بين أشكال الإسقاط وبين الأشكال وسياقها العام من خلال كبح جامح الانسيابية والثانية؛ تشويش وقطع دابر العلاقة بين الداخل والخارج. وبغض النظر عن تلك القطيعة الحادثة بين الخارج وسياقه الداخلي فان التفكيكية تقوض المسوغات المتعارف عليها بما يخص الانسجام والوحدة والاستقرار الظاهري.
صعد نجم اتجاه الديكونستروكتيفيزم Deconstructivism خلال نهايات القرن العشرين. وحاكى تيار الطراز الإنشائي Constructivsm في ثلاثينات القرن العشرين، و أبان غليان الشعور الثوري في العالم الذي يدعو في بعض جوانبه إلى التملص من الماضي الرأسمالي وتجسد بأشكال إنشائية جديدة لا تمت بصلة إلى الماضي. يحمل في طياته دلالات سيكولوجية تدعو إلى رفض التراث المعماري لشعوب ليس لها بالأساس ذلك الثراء ومن هذه الأجواء نشأت فكرة التفكيكية الحديثة تألق نجمها منذ نهايات عقد ثمانينات القرن العشرين .
و يمكن اعتبار تلك الحركة حالة من الشرذمة يصفها البعض بالخداع، والصاعدين يعتبرها حالة إبداعية إلى آفاق جديدة من الأشكال المستحدثة, تعرض ما هو غريب بأسلوب التشويه والتجزئة التي أتبعت منهجية التصادم الفظي بدل اللباقة في الإقناع. وثمة تشعبات منه باستعارة الأشكال التراثية التقليدية.
وما يميز هذا التيار هو تحطيم الفروق بين الرسم والنحت وإعادة خلطها في بوتقة معمارية، ويمكن تلمس الاتجاه الوظيفي فيها ولكنه ينحصر في القيمة التعبيرية للإنشاء? فقد نبذت حالات الزخرف ، وانحصرت القيمة الجمالية للمبنى بما تبديه العلاقات الشكلية للحجوم والكتل والفراغات كما تبرزها المعطيات الإنشائية. استعمال خامات جديدة كالمعدن والزجاج واللدائن لكي تتبع فكرة تعبر عن الحياة بالهيئة التي يشكلها العلم. وقد أخذ في بعض شطحاته مع التكعيبية.
والتراكب القطري ولاسيما بالنسبة للأشكال المستطيلة و الأشكال شبه المنحرفة، و السطوح أو المقاطع المتعرجة كما لمسناه في أعمال المعمار ليس يزكي, وكذلك, ماليفيتش, أو تالين, واتسع نطاق الممارسة من المعماريين هيملبلاو و ايسنمان وكيري، و كولهاس و ليبسكيند وشاعت أسماء قسم من المعماريين منهم كاندنسكي ونعوم كابو وكازيمير ماليفيتش. ومن أهم المباني مشروع صحيفة البرافدا ومشروع مجمعات إدارية في موسكو .



[تحرير] مراجع د.علي الثويني؛2001 : عمارة زها حديد بين رصانة الجذور العربية وتفكيكية الغرب القلقة.صحيفة الشرق الأوسط 14-6-2001 ، 
[تحرير] أنظر أيضا زها حديد فرانك جيري بيتر 


منقول


----------



## احمد العراقي (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الجبل الاشم (13 أبريل 2008)

انا اعتقد ان التفكيكيه ...وخاصة من جانب الطلبه ..تعبر عن العشوائيه واللخبطه والخطوط الغير منطقيه .....لان هذا بالنسبة لهم اسهل بكثير في عمل المشاريع ...وخصوصا في ظل افتقارهم لملكات كثيرة في حل المساقط والواجهات ....
فيأتي احدهم ويخرج خطوطا عشوائيه ....ويفبرك عليها كلام فلسفي غير مترابط ....فيأتي الدكتور او المصحح ويعتبر هذا من ضمن الابداع لانه لم يستطع ان يفهمه ...
هذا بكل بساطه مايحدث في كلياتنا ومجتمعاتنا الهندسيه ....وساعدهم في ذلك ثورة ال3dmax>>
والتي جعلت من السهولة بمكان استخدام خطوط ومسطحات عشوائيه يتم رسمها من خلال هذا البرنامج ومع شوية اضاءة وبعض الالوان ...واخذ بعض اللقطات....تبهرك الكتله الغير منطقيه اصلا ...وهكذا 
...
تعبير عن حالة اللامنطقيه في حياتنا ....والعشوائيه في التفكير .


----------



## ديناميكي (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكووريين على المعلومات القيمة ..


----------



## Alinajeeb (13 أبريل 2008)

جميل وضع مثل هذا الموضوع وارجو التفاعل مع الموضوع


----------



## فيتروفيوس (24 أبريل 2008)

اعتقد ان التفاعل قد بدأ ... لذلك ربما من الفيد البدء احياناً بالنقد .. 
ساقوم تباعاً بطرح مقطتفات من كتاب كان متوفراً سابقا على الانترنت بشكل مجاني و هو حاليا يدرس كمادة في نظريات العمارة في بعض المدارس .. 
اسم الكتاب 
ANTI-ARCHITECTURE AND
DECONSTRUCTION​

العمارة المضادة و التفكيكية 

و هو فيما يبدو مجموعة من المقالات التي كتبت عن التفكيكية و قام بجمعها 

Nikos A. Salingaros

عندما اطلعت لاول مرة على هذه المقالات كنت طالبا في السنة الثالثة في كلية العمارة .. كانت التفكيكية هي الموضة او التيار الذي جرف العديد من الطلاب ( و الأساتذة للأسف ) ضمن هذا المسار الذي كان و ما يزال مجهولاً في مدارسنا العربية .. 
و انا لا اتفق مع القائل أن التفكيكية هي مجموعة من الأشكال الغير منتظمة او الزواية الحرجة فقط ...
ولكني لم استطع التوصل الى هذه القناعة الا لفترة قريبة حيث تجرأت للبداية في قراءة هذا الكتاب بشكل جدي ..

و فيما يلي فهرس هذا الكتاب لمعرفة المواضيع التي يتطرق اليها و التي ساختار منها بعض المقطتفات لاحقا ً

1. The Danger of Deconstructivism
2. Charles Jencks and the New Paradigm in Architecture
3. Deconstructing the Decons​_(with Michael Mehaffy)_​_
_4. Death, Life, and Libeskind​_(with Brian Hanson)_​_
_5. Warped Space
6. Anti-architecture and Religion
7. Twentieth-Century Architecture as a Cult​8. Geometrical Fundamentalism _(with Michael Mehaffy)_

_سابدأ بالفصل الأول قريباً لاعطي الفرصة لمن يود التحضير لاي مشاركة ضمن هذا البند _

_ The Danger of Diconstructivism ---- خطر التفكيكية ._


----------



## محمد ظاهر (24 أبريل 2008)

العمارة التفكيكية لها خصائصها و مميزاتها و التي يدل عليها بالخطوط الحادة و التي تميل عن بعضها البعض بزاوية من 8 الى 12 فقط و هي ايضا تفكيك المعنا من مضمونة كان نقول ان و ضيفة العمود الانشائي هي حمل الاوزان و هو بزاوية 90 اي شاقولي و لكن بالتفكيك جردت المعنا من المضمون و عملت على ميلان العمود الانشائي و لن تم حلة انشائيا لكي يحمل الاوزان و لكن ضربت فية اهم خاصية للدلالة عنه و شكرا


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مايو 2008)

ما هو الـ Deconstruction ؟ 
هذا السؤال يطرح نفسه بقوة وذلك حتى يفتح أمامنا الطريق التعرف على هذا الاتجاه فالـ Deconstruction هو عبارة عن مرحلة متقدمة من مدرسة الـ Structuralism ولقد ظهرت مدرسة الـ Deconstruction كرد فعل طبيعي لتطور الأسلوب الإنشائي Structuralism والذي يتضح في بعض أعمال ( كلود ليفي شتراوس ، نوان شومسكي ) وهناك سؤال أخر لما لا نطلق على تلك المدرسة الـ Post Structuralism بدلا من الDeconstruction 
ويجيب عن هذا التساؤل ( فرانك جيري ) Frank jehry ) ) أحد كبار معماري الـ Deconstruction بان كلمة Structuralism Post لا تعطي هذا الانطباع الثوري والتحولي وأيضا الغير واضح التي تعطيه كلمة الـDeconstruction .
وهناك سؤال أخر قد يتسلل إلى الأذهان وهو هل الـDeconstruction تساوي الـDestruction ؟
نجد الإجابة هنا من خلال أكبر مدرستين أقاما دعائم هذه الحركة وهما ( برنارد شومي ، وجاكو دريدا ) ( Bernard tschumi , Jacques Derrda ) فيقولا ان التساوي بينهما ليس صريحا فإن هناك ما يسمى في العالم الـ Deconstruction بـ Deconstruction Affitmativ أو Deconstruction Reconstruction وهما محور عصب تلك المدرسة ويعتبر المعماريون الذين ينهجون هذا النهج الـDeconstruction أكثر إبداعا وتعلقا بالفن من المعماريين الآخرين وذلك نظرا لما يتيحه لهم هذا النضج من تحرر فكري من قيود قد وضعتها القوانين أو العادات أو المجتمع .
فلسفة الـDeconstruction 
يرى بعض معماريون الـDeconstruction أنه عند وضع فلسفة عامة لهذه المدرسة يجب عدم المغالاة في التعبير والتعريف وبعضهم يقول ان الـDeconstruction ما هو إلا رد فعل طبيعي جدا أمام التغيرات الحادثة في المجتمع فإننا في الوقت الحالي لا نرى أنه من الغريب أن نرى أي فتى يحمل جهاز تسجيل على رأسه ويمشي في الطريق أو أن نرى أي إنسان يقوم ببعض الحركات الكوميدية في الطريق العام وهكذا نجد أن الـDeconstruction ما هي إلا شيء نابع من الحياة التي يحياها المجتمع .
وهناك من يتفقون على رأي آخر وإن كان مشابها إلى حد كبير ما قبله حيث يقولون أن الـDeconstruction ما هي إلا انفعال الإنسان بالواقع المحيط به فالإنسان ما هو إلا مشاعر فإننا عندما نضحك أو نبكي فما ذلك إلا رد فعل طبيعي وأحيانا غير طبيعي لما حدث ولذا لا يجب أن نفصل بين تلك المشاعر وبين حياة الإنسان وأهم شيء في حياة الإنسان هو المبنى الذي يعيش فيه ولذا لابد أن ننتقل بالـDeconstruction من كونه يعبر عن رد فعل أو مشاعر إلى فعل حي قائم يولد مشاعر


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مايو 2008)

المره القادمه ان شاء الله الاتجاهات المختلفة في مدرسة الـDeconstruction


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مايو 2008)

أولا : هذه الانفصالية أو الإنقطاعية
The fragmentaion &Discontinuity 
رائد هذا الاتجاه هو فرانك جيري ( Frank jehry )
وهذا الاتجاه قائم على فكرة الاستقلالية بالمبنى وعناصره حيث يرى أن المبنى حتى يظهر مدى الإبداع والرقي فيه يجب أن يكون مستقلا بذاته لا يحده مباني أخرى تفسد مدى جماله وهو ذلك متأثر بفكرة الضياع والقصور في العصور الوسطى كما يقوم على انفصال عناصر المبنى كل عنصر بذاته مع الترابط والتجاذب بينهما في سهولة ومهارة .


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مايو 2008)

ثانيا : البنائية الحديثة Nco Constructvisim 
من أهم رواد هذا الاتجاه ( Rem Koolhass ,OMS, Zaha Hadid ) وهذا الاتجاه يقوم على استخدام البلاطات الطائرة الدائرية ( 3Dimintion ) وكذا على المفردات الهندسية مثل المربع والمستطيل والمثلث والدائرة … الخ وهذا بالإضافة إلى استخدام الألوان الصارخة مع التجريد الفني الواضح في الأعمال وهم عناصر المبنى .
عناصر تشكيل المبنى القشريات ـ عناصر الاتصال ـ الشبكيات ـ البلاطات القشرية ويعد هذا الاتجاه أكثر الاتجاهات جاذبية وذلك لكونه ينقل الإنسان من عالم الواقع إلى عالم المباني الطائرة أو الفضاء .


----------



## هند الدغار (7 مايو 2008)

ثالثا : الجنونية ـ بجنون ـ The Follies – Folies 
أهم رواد هذا الاتجاه هم ( Coop. Himmelblau Bernard Tschumi ,) 
وهذا الاتجاه يعتبر خليط من مدرستين هما الـDeconstruction والـConstruction Late ولقد تأثر هذا الاتجاه تأثرا قويا بأعمال كل من ( Kandinsky , Chemi Khov ) وهما إحدى رواد مدرسة الـConstruction Late وكذلك أعمال ( Derrida ) من مدرسة الـDeconstruction وفكر هذا الاتجاه كما يقول أحد روادها وهي مجموعة الـCoop Himmelblau )) عنها أن الجنونية بالنسبة لنا ما هي إلا دراسة مستقبلية ونظرة جادة لما ستكون عليه مباني المستقبل وإن عناصرها النحتية التي هي محور العمل بالنسبة تكون هي أساس مشاريع مستقبل وأهم عناصر هذا الاتجاه هي المواد النحتية كما تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على الحديد والزجاج .


رابعا : الإيجابية ـ الإعتقادية Positive –Nihilism 
ورائد هذه المدرسة هو Peter Eiseman ينادي هذا الاتجاه بالتحرر الفكري الكامل ولا يربط نفسه بأي مدرسة أو اتجاه أو مسمى معينا يقع تحته المبنى ولذا نجد التحررية في التصميم وأساليب الإنشاء ومباني هذا الاتجاه لا تتقيد مثلا بالشكل أو الاتجاه الفكري أو العنصر نفسه فهي تدعو إلى الاستقلالية والإنفصالية عن الواقع ككل .


----------



## ريهام منة الله (14 مايو 2009)

thanke u so much:12:


----------



## ريهام منة الله (14 مايو 2009)

يأخذ تيار التفكيكية (بالإنجليزيةeconstructivism) المثير للجدل منحى لحالة استئصاليه ثنائية التوجه، تخص الأولى؛ العلاقة بين أشكال الإسقاط وبين الأشكال وسياقها العام من خلال كبح جامح الانسيابية والثانية؛ تشويش وقطع دابر العلاقة بين الداخل والخارج. وبغض النظر عن تلك القطيعة الحادثة بين الخارج وسياقه الداخلي فان التفكيكية تقوض المسوغات المتعارف عليها بما يخص الانسجام والوحدة والاستقرار الظاهري.
صعد نجم اتجاه الديكونستروكتيفيزم Deconstructivism خلال نهايات القرن العشرين. وحاكى تيار الطراز الإنشائي Constructivsm في ثلاثينات القرن العشرين، و أبان غليان الشعور الثوري في العالم الذي يدعو في بعض جوانبه إلى التملص من الماضي الرأسمالي وتجسد بأشكال إنشائية جديدة لا تمت بصلة إلى الماضي. يحمل في طياته دلالات سيكولوجية تدعو إلى رفض التراث المعماري لشعوب ليس لها بالأساس ذلك الثراء ومن هذه الأجواء نشأت فكرة التفكيكية الحديثة تألق نجمها منذ نهايات عقد ثمانينات القرن العشرين .
و يمكن اعتبار تلك الحركة حالة من الشرذمة يصفها البعض بالخداع، والصاعدين يعتبرها حالة إبداعية إلى آفاق جديدة من الأشكال المستحدثة, تعرض ما هو غريب بأسلوب التشويه والتجزئة التي أتبعت منهجية التصادم الفظي بدل اللباقة في الإقناع. وثمة تشعبات منه باستعارة الأشكال التراثية التقليدية.
وما يميز هذا التيار هو تحطيم الفروق بين الرسم والنحت وإعادة خلطها في بوتقة معمارية، ويمكن تلمس الاتجاه الوظيفي فيها ولكنه ينحصر في القيمة التعبيرية للإنشاء? فقد نبذت حالات الزخرف ، وانحصرت القيمة الجمالية للمبنى بما تبديه العلاقات الشكلية للحجوم والكتل والفراغات كما تبرزها المعطيات الإنشائية. استعمال خامات جديدة كالمعدن والزجاج واللدائن لكي تتبع فكرة تعبر عن الحياة بالهيئة التي يشكلها العلم. وقد أخذ في بعض شطحاته مع التكعيبية.
والتراكب القطري ولاسيما بالنسبة للأشكال المستطيلة و الأشكال شبه المنحرفة، و السطوح أو المقاطع المتعرجة كما لمسناه في أعمال المعمار ليس يزكي, وكذلك, ماليفيتش, أو تالين, واتسع نطاق الممارسة من المعماريين هيملبلاو و ايسنمان وكيري، و كولهاس و ليبسكيند وشاعت أسماء قسم من المعماريين منهم كاندنسكي ونعوم كابو وكازيمير ماليفيتش. ومن أهم المباني مشروع صحيفة البرافدا ومشروع مجمعات إدارية في موسكو .​زها حديد (بالإنجليزية: Zaha Hadid)، معمارية عراقية / بريطانية ، ولدت في بغداد 31 أكتوبر 1950، حاصلة على شهادة الليسانس في الرياضيات من الجامعة الأميركية في بيروت 1971 لها شهرة واسعة في الاوساط المعمارية الغربية، وهي حاصلة على وسام التقدير من الملكة البريطانية، تخرجت عام 1977 في الجمعية المعمارية "AA" أو "Architectural Association" بلندن ، عملت كمعيدة في كلية العمارة 1987، وانتظمت كأستاذة زائرة او استاذة كرسي في عدة جامعات في أوروبا وبأمريكا منها هارفرد وشيكاغو وهامبورغ واوهايو وكولومبيا ونيويورك وييل وتسنى لها ان تحصل على شهادات تقديرية من أساطين العمارة مثل الياباني كانزو تانك، قفز اسمها إلى مصاف فحول العمارة العالمية، ولا سيما بعد خفوت جذوة تيار ما بعد الحداثة بعد عقدين من الزمن.
عند معاينة أعمال زها نلاحظ للوهلة الأولى القلق وعدم الاستقرار صريحا على محيا تلك الأعمال، والاسترسال إلى الفضاءات الخارجية بشكل لا متناه مما يعكس حالة الخلفية الإسلامية لنشأتها بين الفضاءات الداخلية والخارجية للعمارة الإسلامية، وقد ربط البعض استرسال وانسيابية خطوط الخط العربي ناهيك من حالة التجريد الزخرفي. وثمة تشعيبات من التفكيكية تقوم باستعارة الأشكال التراثية التقليدية, ويمكن بهذا السياق اعتبار زها حديد لا تمت بصلة بشكل مباشر للعمارة التراثية التي تشكل خلفيتها العربية الإسلامية ، بقدر ما يمكن أن تكون إحدى جوانبها متأتية من المؤثرات للخلفية الثقافية. لا يمكن التشيع لتفكيكية زها لكونها عربية أو حتى الوقوف ضد تيارها يثير فينا التساؤل عن كم من الوقت ستستغرق هذه الشطحة. ومن أهم تلك التصاميم؛ نادي الذروة، كولون، في هونغ كونغ 1982 ـ 83 مشروع مسابقة، وتنفيذها لنادي مونسون بار في سابورو في اليابان 1988 ـ 89، وكذلك محطّة إطفاء فيترا ويل أم رين1991 ـ 93، أكثر مشاريعها الجديدة غرابة وإثارة للجدل مرسى السفن في باليرمو في صقلية 1999 ، والمسجد الكبير في عاصمة أوروبا ستراسبورغ، 2000 العربية، ومتحف الفنون الإسلامية في الدوحة وجسر في أبو ظبي. ومن الملفت للنظر من بيوت السياسية رفعت جادرجي وهشام المدفعي، وزها حديد
فرانك غيري (بالإنجليزية: Frank Owen Gehry) اسمه الحقيقي إفرايم غولدبرغ هو مهندس معماري كندي أمريكي، من مواليد 28 شباط 1929 تورنتو - كندا. يعيش منذ عام 1947 في كاليفورنيا. انه واحد من أهم المعمارين المعاصرين ، يُعرف بمنهجيتة النحتية والعضوية في التصميم. يهودي، يعيش ويعمل في الولايات المتحدة.​

غونتر بينش (بالألمانية:Günter Behnisch) معماري ألماني (مواليد 1922 في دريسدن، ألمانيا) يعتبر من أشهر المعماريين الذين يمثلون اتجاه التفكيكية

بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، درس في الفترة من 1947 إلى 1951 الهندسة المعمارية في الجامعة التقنية في شتوتغارت. في البداية كان يعمل في الفترة من 1951 إلى 1952 في مكتب Gutbrod في شتوتغارت ، 1952 كان قد أسسها قبل مكتبه الخاص ، الذي كان حتى 1956 مع برونو لامبارت العملية . وفي 1966 تأسست مجموعة المهندسين المعماريين Behnisch و شركاؤه. في 1982 ، اصبح جونتر بينش عضو في أكاديمية الفنون في برلين و في عام 1984 ،اصبح الدكتور المفوض السامي للجامعة في شتوتغارت. وفي عام 1996 اصبح عضوا مؤسسا للأكاديمية السكسونية للفنون وكان على هيكل رأسها حتى عام 2000.​*] أهم مشاريعه*

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Bonn_Bundestag.jpg
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملف:Bonn_Bundestag.jpg
البوندستاغ في بون

ستاد ميونخ الأولمبي ، 1972 
البرلمان الألماني في بون ، 1992 
بنك State Clearing Bank - Landesgirokasse في شتوتجارت، 1997 
بنك North German State Clearing في هانوفر ، 2002 
مركز Genzyme في كامبردج ، 2002 
مركز Cellular and Biomolecular Research في تورنتو 
*[عدل] انظر ايضا*


----------



## Arch Amira (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مميز .. وانا بالفعل الآن ابحث في العمارة التفكيكيه وأود ان افهمها بعمق اكثر..
ياريت لو فيه كتب بتتكلم عن العمارة التفكيكيه .. انا ف انتظار اقتراحاتكم بالنسبه للكتب .. واي معلومات .
وشكرا جزيلا ع المجهود


----------

